# Slide show - the Hong Kong Gold Fish Market (Tung Choi Street)



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey all! I want to share some pics with you from a recent Hong Kong trip. Of course, I had to make a special trip to the famous Gold Fish Market:roll:! Let me tell ya, the shops selling freshwater aquatic plants and fish are numerous. The depth and breadth of flora and fauna are unbelievable! Interestingly, salt water/reef tanks are in the minority, unless you count the ones in restaurants :hungry:.

Some notes:

Most stores don't seem to have a problem with tourists taking pictures and I did so often in full view of store owners and employees. In some stores, I was not able to photograph many nice tanks because a "no photo or video" sign was prominently displayed above some choice tanks.

Most shop keepers speak little English. My broken Mandarin was not much help. Cantonese is the norm. By and large service was was brisk but courteous.

Obviously, I could not take home any livestock or plants. I was not even so sure about driftwood..and they had a lot of really nice pieces for cheap . I bought 3 Shou stones home only to have one of them confiscated by customs because there was soil (Aquasoil) trapped in some of the holes :Cry:. 
Intense competition between so many stores in a small area means that living and non-living stuff is relatively inexpensive as $1 USD = $7.50 HKD. Examples in HKD: ADA MH bulb $480; small bottle of Green Gain and Green Bacter $85; 30 mm ADA pollen glass beetle $500; 500 ml Tropica TPN+ $198. I was particularly impressed by the selection of _trimless tanks_ that give the ADA ones a run for their money. These beauties make the ones we see in here in the US look like garbage. Cash only, no sales tax.
I was really impressed by the passion and interest that people of HK have for freshwater fish and tanks. I can only hope this hobby starts to take off more in the US. 
Enough talk :blah: Enjoy the slide show!

http://s469.photobucket.com/albums/rr55/Bunbuku_APC/Rotala rebirth/Hong Kong 2009/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Terrific slide show. I still can't imagine keeping livestock pre-packaged. Do the fish and plants really fly off the shelves that quick!? 

I'm surprised you face so many problems with Customs. I've brought wood/stones back home from trips to Japan so many times completely unmolested.

I'm jealous you can speak some Mandarin. I took it in middle school but completely forgot it. To this day, I wonder why teaching Mandarin is the standard in the Hawaii school system when the vast majority of local Chinese are southerners, and for us too Cantonese is the China Town standard. Even if you learn it there's no where to use it in daily life.  In any case Wo bu hui shuo zhungwen.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, just amazing!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Oh my goodness!!!!!*:jaw: I've never seen anything like that in my life!!! You were right there and couldn't bring ANY home!!! I would have had a conniption fit! I'm drooling just looking at your pxs!!! I would have to stay a week just to get my fill of looking at all the wares. I don't think I'd ever get tired!

Why can't we have a place like that here?!!!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That was AWESOME!!!! Thanks so much for sharing, Bunbuku. By the way, I think th "curious floating plant with air bladder" in the next-to-last pic is Water Hyacinth, _Eichhoria crassipes_.

http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/database/floating_plants/water_hyacinth.htm

-Dave


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Let's move to Hong Kong. Common everyone, let's go.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

Do they empty the bags that don't sell? And rebag them? Or do they leave them till they sell?

Perhaps some of our HK members can chime in here?


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

OMG! I want to live in this street so bad. This is stunning ppl! It's just too sweet to be true!

Bunbuku: Why you could'nt bring back home some beautiful plants and driftwoods? since they are cheap

There's so many aquatic plants choices that you can't find over here. It's HUGE and rare! No doubt the people overthere loves and they really enjoy to do this hobby. I believe that's why CAU community has been founded. 

I'm pretty sure the 1th Place Winner of International ADA Contest last year 2008 owns an aquatic plant shop in this street.
Overthere, the hobbyist people likes to compete and to improve their aquascape skills.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

hoto:Thanks for the comments!

Steve - Customs would not have found it but we bought some food items as gifts which we felt that we had to declare. They found the rocks as they searched for other food items - the guys were very courteous though as they confiscated the pork jerky. BTW in the Houston Chinatown the most common language spoken is Mandarin and Vietnamese with a smattering of Taiwanese and Cantonese. One store owner in a Kowloon shopping area called us ABC's bec my "zhungwen" is not so good either . 

TexGal - I think I heard that TexGuy was taking you to Hong Kong this year[smilie=u:. Seriously, though avoid summer because it gets really hot and humid according to the tourist books. 

Dave - you would go crazy there identifying so many different kinds of aquatic plants without diving into any ditches. 

Jess - you would'nt be able to have a 6 ft tank in HK! Most people live in high rises and space is limited. Nonetheless it s a great place to visit for plant and fish geeks. Hotels are reasonably priced, the train is convenient and inexpensive, and you can eat well cheaply (or very expensively depending on your tastes). I find the mix of British and Chinese influence delightful. Wonton soup or French toast with peanut butter with your milk tea this afternoon?

rodrigaj - I saw store owners bagging fish in the morning when the stores are just opening up but I can't say for sure they "unbag" unsold livestock at closing time (most shops close at 9-10 pm) since it was too late. From a business standpoint it makes sense bec dead livestock = lost revenue. 

aquaquang - this is also a residential street. People live in apartments in the upper levels. HK has the advantage of proximity to major aquatic plant growers in SE asia and ability to easily import from other suppliers like Tropica.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Bunbuku, why you could'nt bring back home some beautiful plants and driftwoods? and Even CRS? THERE ARE PLENTY of choice and since they are cheap.

I think it's in asian blood most of us like to eat and to keep fish. Two things that most of us has is the patience and competition. It's just part of the culture and I think we don't care to spend our money in it. Whereas in US and Canada, most is impatience and instead of spending they prefer to spend their money in activities (shows, theatre, ski...) This is one reason why we don't see gorgeous aquarium shops out there and where I live is so horrible in Canada. Of course, there's no ADA stores.

Bunbuku: I was really impressed by the passion and interest that people of HK have for freshwater fish and tanks. I can only hope this hobby starts to take off more in the US.



Bunbuku said:


> hoto:Thanks for the comments!
> 
> aquaquang - this is also a residential street. People live in apartments in the upper levels. HK has the advantage of proximity to major aquatic plant growers in SE asia and ability to easily import from other suppliers like Tropica.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I told Tex Guy your,... em, his plans, and he wants to know if they speak English there of if we would be lost? Wouldn't that be something, me, a world traveler, and hardly seen this country yet?!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Glad you had a good trip and thanks for sharing that great slide show. If I lived there I would surely go broke.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I told Tex Guy your,... em, his plans, and he wants to know if they speak English there of if we would be lost? Wouldn't that be something, me, a world traveler, and hardly seen this country yet?!


LOL! In all hotels and tourist areas English is spoken. All the street and train signs are bilingual. The PA announcements in the train a bilingual also. The symbol for the train (aka "MTS") looks like two tridents end to end and is prominent. As you exit the train station, signs to well-known tourist spots are clearly marked. You will be walking along an elevated walkway above street level that will take you to your destination. Its is likely you will be wanting to visit at several places per stop. You exit the walkway at the desired streets; the exit signs are bilingual. As long as you have a good sense of direction and know where you got off you won't get lost. You can get back up to the walkway to hoof it to the next spot, or hop back on the train - there is a Royal Plaza Hotel within walking distance to the Goldfish market. You don't even need to take the train. However, I personally prefer to stay in a hotel in a less congested neighborhood.

The hotel concierge will give you a bilingual card with the hotel's name and address, so if you get hopelessly lost, you can flag down a cab and have him take you back. Cab fare is cheap too.

I think TexGuy also mentioned a visit to Japan while you are there, where you will be visiting the ADA headquarters in Nigita :slywink:.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

So Awesome!!! The plant store where i live is so bad it will make you cry


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh I know what you mean. 
Most of LPS sells crap and cheap products. People doesn't want to invest or compete here. It's just the mentality is so different.



NowMed said:


> So Awesome!!! The plant store where i live is so bad it will make you cry


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics B! Wish we had a single store with plants like this in H-town.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I can more then guarantee that there will be an ADA boutique in Houston with the best plant selection in the US sooner or later.

The hobby needs to catch on a little stronger for things to come full circle, but, it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

aquaquang said:


> Bunbuku, why you could'nt bring back home some beautiful plants and driftwoods? and Even CRS? THERE ARE PLENTY of choice and since they are cheap.


Its against USDA regulations my friend. I for one am not willing to take the chance and find out that the penalties are. You could do it commercially after obtaining all the right approvals and inspections but for a tourist its not worth the trouble.
Regarding the wood I was too jet lagged to ask the USDA inspector about it. My guess it they would say no because there is no way we can guarantee there are no insects or beetles in the wood.



jciotti said:


> I can more then guarantee that there will be an ADA boutique in Houston with the best plant selection in the US sooner or later.
> 
> The hobby needs to catch on a little stronger for things to come full circle, but, it will happen sooner or later.


I'll be there when you guys open up that shop! Maybe you should think about setting up an aquatic plant repository. Hobbyists could contribute uncommon or rare plants for y'all to propagate and sell.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol if I went there I would have for SURE bought out all the stores ADA Stones!!! Curious about prices on the stones there though if you remember? ( I ask a s I might be going there in 2 years or so )

Your pics are awesome! lol I want more thoug soo badly! If my father went with you he would have came back easily with above 3000 pictures!!!

lol The slide show was great though. I think you should slow down the pics as I like to read underneath the photo's and take a good look at every photo!

Great job man very inspirational place!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks thief! I think is was the equivalent if $5 to $7 USD per Shou stone from the store that had the #1 World 2008 ADA Layout contest. 

I think you can slow the show down by clicking the speed on the left lower corner.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! I know the fish-in-bag sale style seems odd but they obviously are well taken care of! Just look at the color and condition of those discus! If there was a place like this stateside I'd be there in an instant.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

This is like dream land. Oh my God, I am stunned. Why oh why can't we have that here!


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I was thinking of going to hong kong to teach english. but now I think I will definally do it! 

Also btw when u said customs checked it, do u mean ur carry on bag? Or your check in bag?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

MartialTheory said:


> I was thinking of going to hong kong to teach english. but now I think I will definally do it!
> 
> Also btw when u said customs checked it, do u mean ur carry on bag? Or your check in bag?


16 hr flight from Newark! Lots of time to catch up on missed movies ! The rocks were in my checked baggage. They did'nt seem to care about the ADA diffuser even though it kinda looks like a bong.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

well, there's always a way 

Do they sell a lot ADA products and even copies products?
So what did you bring back with you from that street?
Which items are denied?



Bunbuku said:


> Its against USDA regulations my friend. I for one am not willing to take the chance and find out that the penalties are. You could do it commercially after obtaining all the right approvals and inspections but for a tourist its not worth the trouble.
> Regarding the wood I was too jet lagged to ask the USDA inspector about it. My guess it they would say no because there is no way we can guarantee there are no insects or beetles in the wood.
> 
> I'll be there when you guys open up that shop! Maybe you should think about setting up an aquatic plant repository. Hobbyists could contribute uncommon or rare plants for y'all to propagate and sell.


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone can tell me why we can NOT find any similar aqua shops like them in North America mostly in Canada? 
Is it because this hobby is just started here and people doesn't want to invest too much their effort or got no interests yet? or it is because time, money, patience and mentality get involved?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bunbuku, you and Tex Guy need to talk :blah: more often! I like the way the conversation goes! :whoo:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

aquaquang said:


> well, there's always a way
> 
> Do they sell a lot ADA products and even copies products?
> So what did you bring back with you from that street?
> Which items are denied?


I bought small ADA items from Aqua World. ADA 8000K bulb, pollen beetle, samll Green Bacter, etc. One thing you cannot find in the US is Tropica fertlizer particularly *TPN+* (with N and P, not the regular stuff) - I got a bottle of that. They had some larger pieces of Old Black driftwood that was nice but pricey (relatively speaking compared to the pieces I saw in boxes on the curb). I was not about bring those back only to have it incinerated by customs. There was ADA stuff there that I have never seen offered here like Vitamix and Rio Base, some type of fertilizing accessory made of glass, a long pair of straight ADA scissors about 4" longer that the longest ones you can get here, marked "Prototools" and 500 ml bottles of ECA, Green Gain and Green Bacter. They have the complete line of Do Aqua stuff and Tropica substrate which you can't get in the US either.

I got 3 Shou stones from another shop a possible future Mini-M setup. The nice thing about that place is that they had an large sandbox platfrom filled with aquasoil where the stones are on display. This gives you the ability arrange pieces to better visualize the scape. The only thing that was denied was one of the stones which had aquasoil embedded in one of the holes. If I had known, I would have taken the time to wash the stones in the hotel before I packed them.

I_ did not _bring back any plants or livestock - that's illegal.

As far as copies, there various stores have diffusers made by Daz and others, there were some 'scaping tools knockoffs, etc. Workmanship of these does not compare to ADA. Finally if you plan of bringing equipment back, keep in mind all the equipment there is made for 220V and use the UK style AC plugs.


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (Nov 17, 2008)

I know I'm resurrecting an old post, but I just wanted to chime in about this fish market....

What the original OP said is still true today! I recently went on a mileage run to Hong Kong (a whole different topic on mileage runs), and I had only hours really in Hong Kong before returning to Houston. So, I hopped on the city express train, made a couple of switches on the metro and came to this market (Prince Edward MTR station in case anyone ever goes).

I saw a stunning array of fish and many that I had never seen before. I saw thousands of CRS shrimp, high grades, and other small shrimp I have never seen before. And plants...., so many I had not seen, even in the Tropica catalogs, and some moss I had never seen. Probably not something you would get in Houston anyway, perhaps this stuff is available throughout the US, but the nice thing about the fish market in Hong Kong is that it is all there in one place.

Take all your favorite stores in Houston and put them side by side, and multiply it by about a hundred, and you would have this street in Houston. They all negotiate in their price, so if you are a good negotiator, you will do well.

I read the OP's original statements about rocks, and while I was there, I found some Seiryu-seki stones. I purchased several, three big (1-3 lbs each) stones, and several smaller stones. I paid about $40US. I could have probably got the stones in the US, but I did not have to hunt them down, many of the stores had them, and different ones. I just happened to recognize these immediately and saw them in a couple of stores, so I chose the one that had the sizes I wanted. I tried to negotiate and was only slightly successful... the guy shaved off about 1 lb, he said these were from Japan. I wanted to say I could get them in Houston too, but why bother? I paid up.

So, since the purpose of my trip was for a mileage run, I did not stay in a hotel, I landed Friday evening and left Saturday morning. I took a shower, ate, etc. in the United Club Lounge... but that's a different story. What I did with the extra time in the airport was to find a secluded family/handicap bathroom, and washed all of my rocks of any debri.  This was on the advice of the OP, I did not want my rocks confiscated. I also brought some CO2 atomizers I had not seen in the US before for very small tanks, it looks like a ceramic bubble wand, about 1/2 inch, and releases very tiny bubbles that just seem to disappear in the tank. Much smaller than the ceramic diffusers. I also brought one of those fancy glass bubble counters... not because I had to have it, but because it was cheap.

The flight back from Hong Kong went through Newark, so that was my port of entry. I declared that I had "aquarium rocks", the Customs agent did not blink an eye and let me through. I had to go through security, but this time the TSA stepped in and said no to two of the larger stones. The only thing I could figure is that they thought it was plausible that I would use the stones to bash something?  I had to check in my small back pack with the stones, but that was about the hilight of the experience. 

Next time I do this I am going to 1), spend more time if on a mileage run, and 2), bring back fish. According to all I've been reading, if I declare the fish to be for my personal aquarium, and the fish is not an endagered species, or a prohibited species, I can bring them through with no special papers, or prior notification.

Who knows, maybe I'll resurrect this thread again next year with a post about fish! 

PS, I just noticed this was my first post ever here.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad to hear its still bustling and you got to keep the rocks. I have never seen some of the stones they sell here in the US, esp. the really large pieces you might use as a main stone. I have looked at ADG, AFA and various landscape stone places in town. Those HK shops also had a great selection of driftwood. I am finally seeing those knockoff rimless tanks they have at LFS here. 

TSA even confiscated our pork jerky! I'd be surprised if they let you bring live fish in.


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, I saw some cool looking aquascaping wood there. I was tempted to bring some back, but then I recall what was said about possible pests in the wood, there is no simple way for the US Fish & Wildlife/Customs to inspect wood, so most likely they'd confiscate it.

RE fish. I did a lot of reading, and I found some articles that support my theory that it is okay to bring in fish for your personal aquarium; in fact, in one article I read the author was a writer for one of the main Tropical Fish Hobby magazines. I then began to read the US Fish & Wildlife requirements. The straight answer is very elusive, and by eliminating the points in their documents, I deduced that it was okay to bring stock of fish for my tank. The USFW documentation clearly says you cannot bring in certain snails, shellfish, and other fish, but it does not say you cannot bring in Neon Tetras for example. Now, there were requirements such as the scientific names, and not more than 8, etc.

This got me to thinking that perhaps we are interpreting the Customs documents incorrectly. Yes, foods and some food byproducts meant for human consumption are banned, and there lies the problem. Importing tropical fish for my aquarium are not meant to be consumed by the Public, there is no risk to anyone. Foods that are banned are so to protect the Public, which means humans, even yourself. This is the US government's way of protecting us from ourselves. Also, unlike pests in the soil (why they confiscated your rock), tropical fish will not affect the agricultural business. If the fish is not on the USFW's prohibited list (invasive species), or endangered list, then the stock should be approved. I think the Custom's rules are based soley on the safety and protection of the public, and so no pork jerky for you! 

Interestingly, if you are an importer, you can pay an import license fee, and an inspection fee and then bring in your goods, and of course, we all reap the benefits of tropical fish imports so we know bringing in tropical fish from abroad is not the issue.

But back to my point on the fish, the article I read by the author gave step by step instructions on how to do it, but those instructions were for an importer. The process is almost the same for Joe Public, except that JP is bringing in fish for his personal use. The importer has to alert the US Fish & Wildlife at the designated port of entry at least 48 hours in advance of arrival, fill out an import document, pay an inspection fee of ~$55.00, then pay a Customs fee, and pick up their goods. In JP's case, he/she would just declare the fish, an inspection may be called for in which case the same $55.00 fee applies, and after approved, JP can leave the airport with his/her fish... and luggage. This is clearly spelled out in the USFW documentation... not the luggage comment though. 

Fortunately for us in Houston, IAH is a designated port for importing fish and we have permanent USFW agents at IAH.

Anyway, 'sorry to veer of topic. And thank you, Bunbuku, it was your article that inspired me to leave the airport and head to the fish market. And BTW, the atomizer I got is here, and I can attest to the fact that it needs high pressure. It is like watching Sprite fizzle, but then disappear in the water column.

Lastly, almost 20 years ago now, I did bring in some damsels, snails, caulerpa and I think a cucumber from a trip to Acapulco and was worried about what was going to happen. I declared the items and the Custom's agent did want to look at them, but then let me go. I thought maybe he was just lazy, but now I am thinking it was never an issue to begin with. I'm going to give it serious consideration next time; I'll bring in something not too expensive to test the waters... PUN intended.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

im going with jessie


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Brother, that would be cool we can bring in fish! Let us know how you fare next time. 
Those bazooka atomizers are available here through AFA, GreenLeaf Aquariums. Shrimplabs at TPT sells the exact model on the video. 
Those things are great! I saw them used in many tanks in Tokyo shops, so I got some and have not gone back to glass diffusers since. They are durable and inexpensive too! Having broken several ADA diffusers, this is something I appreciate greatly.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

HookTheBrotherUp said:


> Yes, I saw some cool looking aquascaping wood there. I was tempted to bring some back, but then I recall what was said about possible pests in the wood, there is no simple way for the US Fish & Wildlife/Customs to inspect wood, so most likely they'd confiscate it.
> 
> RE fish. I did a lot of reading, and I found some articles that support my theory that it is okay to bring in fish for your personal aquarium; in fact, in one article I read the author was a writer for one of the main Tropical Fish Hobby magazines. I then began to read the US Fish & Wildlife requirements. The straight answer is very elusive, and by eliminating the points in their documents, I deduced that it was okay to bring stock of fish for my tank. The USFW documentation clearly says you cannot bring in certain snails, shellfish, and other fish, but it does not say you cannot bring in Neon Tetras for example. Now, there were requirements such as the scientific names, and not more than 8, etc.
> 
> ...


there is actually a process for bringing wood into the cournty, It requires a bunch of paper work and IIRC a 180 quaratine period. If it was cheap, i'd just risk it. Hell you could always argue its artwork.


----------



## HookTheBrotherUp (Nov 17, 2008)

Importing fish for your personal use...

Okay, so I started to call numbers at the US Fish & Wildlife offices in Washington... I was told to call the regional office in Albuquerque, NM. I called them, and they told me to call the Houston office, and so I called and spoke to the Houston Inspection Agent in charge and began to ask my questions.

So, the short answer is YES. You can bring in your personal stock of fish from abroad!  No inspection fees either. Just as the articles I referenced earlier said, you are allowed to bring in your tropical fish from overseas as long as the fish are not an endangered species, they are not prohibited in the US, and as long as you don't bring in more than eight of the same species.

So, if I were to go back to Hong Kong, I could select up to 8 of a species, as many species as I wanted. For example, I could bring back 8 Neon Tetras, 8 Rummy Nose Tetras, etc. The agent told me they consider any more than 8 as commercial fish. Also, it must be hand carried, not cargo. Basically, you would need to check in your tropical fish as a piece of luggage. If you ship via cargo, the tropical fish would be considered commercial, and the process and rules change, and you will have to pay the inspection fee, and Customs fee. Fortunately, it is very simple for us as non-importers.

One question the agent may ask is if you intend to breed your tropical fish for sale. [-X Of course, the answer you want to give them is no, they are for your personal tank.

You would need to fill out US Fish & Wildlife Form 3-177, provide the scientific names as I mentioned. Then you would need to let the local Inspection Agent know at least 48 hours in advanced that you will be arriving with live tropical fish. You need to provide your name, your flight information, and most importantly, *they only work Monday - Friday*. If you do this on the weekend, overtime has to be paid, and it will cost you money. If no agent can arrive, then you will have your livestock confiscated.

For what it's worth, if you are coming into Houston, the Inspection Agent at IAH is Agent McKenney; you must give her a call at 281-230-3810 to let her know when you will be arriving.

FYI, I did ask about plants. The agent told me that it was not impossible, but the Agricultural department will get involved. The Agricultural Department will take your plants for inspection, but it is not done at the airport. The Agricultural Department will keep them for an extend amount of days/weeks, and then you would need to make arrangements to pick them up. The agent said it is really not worth the hassle if you are bringing in a few plants since you have to follow the same rules as importers do. 'Makes me wonder what would happen if a little sprig happened to be included in a bag of fish. [smilie=h:

So, it looks like I will be doing this for sure on my next trip. Stay tuned.


----------

